# Are Bettas good with Corys?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

My local pet store only sells corys, no shrimps/crabs or snails...just corys...im thinking of getting 2 corys for my 6.6 gallon tank with my betta. I have had issues with an aggressive betta attacking neon tetras in the past but this is a new betta, seems pretty laid back and sweet natured...I would be horribly devistated if the betta attacked the corys...anyone had luck with them together? The 6.6 gal will have 2 plants and 2 moss balls, river rock substrate and a piece of decor. I am also looking for 2 caves but am not happy with my choices right now so im waiting til I find the right one.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-the 6.6gal tank isn't big enough to support any more fish other than the Betta. Plus you will want more corydora than 2...best to have at least 5-6 since they are social fish and 6.6gal isn't big enough. The smallest tank I would recommend would be 10gal with 20gal long being even better....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree with OFL.
You also need to be ready to get rid of them. Mine lived for a few months before I started noticing attacks- my betta would attack them every time the cories went up for air. My betta all live alone now, the cories have moved to a peaceful community.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a betta in with a cory and they were absolutely the best of friends! But I knew it had to change so now the cory has 2 friends in a 20 gallon and the betta has a snail. I think the cory is happier but the betta does seem lonely :|

Anyway, cory can get pretty big! Unless you have dwarf ones, I guess. My 3 cory are in a sorority and the girls never bother them, they have lots of hiding spots if they are so inclined.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have successfully kept 2 cories together... since you are going with a 6g you should stick to the smaller cories like panda, dwarf and juli.. I have two julis in with my betta in a 5.5g I have to do more water changes since its a bit overstocked but both bettas( i had to move around homes for a bit) have gotten along great with them and all look happy... as far as river rocks I reccomend getting gravel if u can... the shrimp pellets get stuck under the rocks sometimes


----------



## DanielleB (Aug 16, 2012)

I also have a 5 gallon with one betta and 2 julii. Mine get along extremely well. I guess it's hit or miss as to how aggressive your Betta is. I guess i lucked out with an extremely peaceful one. But I also do a 40% water change every day because I notice if I don't the ammonia level goes to .25 to .5 if i don't. I don't mind the water changes as it is pretty easy, but if you do want 3 in that small a tank, be prepared to to do several water changes every week. The Julii only get to be 2 inches at the most and they are very playfull with each other even though everyone says to have 4-6 of them.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Cories are shoaling fish and should be in groups of at least 4 in order to feel safe. They are not a solitary fish like the betta.


----------

